# Replacement DNA Screens



## Rude Rudi (14/4/19)

Hi

I'm looking for 2 DNA replacement screens - one for my DNA250c and another for DNA75c.

Any leads will be great....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/4/19)

@Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for 2 DNA replacement screens - one for my DNA250c and another for DNA75.
> 
> Any leads will be great....



Check this out @Rude Rudi
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/dna-replacement-color-screen

The Vape Den has the screen and various DNA boards on their website. I think they are on pre-order.
Check out "Other" on their website and you will see them

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/19)

Thanks @Silver - they are on pre-order. I’ve sent them a mail...

Thanks for the help!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (14/4/19)

Hey Rudi. 

I have replied  

The ETA on the Evolv goods is 3 weeks, US based supplier have been somewhat unpredictable in the past, but 3 weeks should be safe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Hey Rudi.
> 
> I have replied
> 
> The ETA on the Evolv goods is 3 weeks, US based supplier have been somewhat unpredictable in the past, but 3 weeks should be safe.



Hi

Perfect, please let me know when they land - I need them urgently please...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/4/19)

@Pho3niX90 on that note...
Do you guys handle Rma's as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (14/4/19)

@Resistance Sadly not yet, but having discussions with Evolv around that topic now. Once we can handle RMAs then I will update here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/4/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> @Resistance Sadly not yet, but having discussions with Evolv around that topic now. Once we can handle RMAs then I will update here



Thanks for replying.
I have an RMA approved,but I'm a bit afraid of shipping out(have not done it before) . It would have been great if I could have done that via a local vendor then at least I would feel comfortable it would reached its destination.
Will keep following this thread for updates. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/5/19)

Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/5/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for 2 DNA replacement screens - one for my DNA250c and another for DNA75c.
> 
> Any leads will be great....


sadly, i think my paranormal board is fried, the screen seems to be fully functional though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (12/5/19)

So I am not RMA approved, and seems it won't be happening in the near future due to "the low demand from South Africa"

If you wamt your device to be repaired via RMA, send evolv an email, and offer for it to be fixed by me.

Otherwise, if it's cheap like a screen, then I can do it also. 

Ps: all our evolv products now are stocked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

